# confirmation advice please



## sarah13 (Jun 6, 2012)

never been able to ask anyone before so would e nice to know what the experts think of my mare she is 15.2 t.b ex racer xx


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

That is a long backed horse...
Over all nicely put togeather but theres something unremarkable about her.

She has a nicely equal hind quarters and good bone all around.
She has a good thickness in her loin but could easily be under estimated by a lay person because of her long back throws off he eye.
Her neck ties in a little higher than I would like to see.
The shoulder is a little steep but it's pretty well corrected by the angle to the elbow.
She has an unremarkable head, but she glows of good nutriution and quality care, it's obvious that someone cares about this horse deeply.

Again overall she is well put togeather but there is something unremarkable about her. 

I know this may sounds rude but I don't mean it to sound like _"Your horse isn't pretty"_, I mean she doesn't have any glaring faults that stand out as deal breakers but in addition she doesn't have a conformation that would make breeder jump at the chance and throw discounts at you to breed with her.

All horses have faults, and the best horses make these faults work for them.


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

I like the muscling on her and she shines, reflecting good diet and grooming.

Confirmation, I agree with a long back, but I've seen longer. Some people actually prefer a longer back. She has nice clean legs and that's always a plus in any level of any discipline. Shallow in the girth and there is something off about her withers (I can't place my mind on how I would describe what I see going on there) Her neck is set on a little odd, and I think this has a lot to do with the wither issue I just mentioned.

Fortunately I don't see anything that would make her unsuitable for any kind of riding. (I see she is ridden English) What I really notice "wrong" with her is all cosmetic confirmation faults and nothing that would cause an issue in the long run. And something that is undesirable to one person isn't always to another. So if she works for you than I'd brush off any comments by anyone (including me) unless someone sees something that is more of a confirmation fault that causes lameness.

I'm also not an expert.


----------



## horseandme (Jun 4, 2012)

Just a little bit of a long back. But long backs can be a good thing to. Can make there stride a bit longer. SHe has a gorgeous head!!! Like the braid in the mane


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I like her. Her back is a bit long, but since her wither is set back somewhat, it isn't as long as you'd think. Her shoulder is nicely shaped, but not as big as it could be to balance the neck. These are really minor points. I am not pro at confo critique, but I think she's got no real faults at all.


----------



## sarah13 (Jun 6, 2012)

thank you very much for your comments i knew she was long backed  xx


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Can you take pics without the splint boots on?


----------



## sarah13 (Jun 6, 2012)

yh i will take some pics her of her on monday if i can what photos would e best for you to show her properly?


----------



## sarah13 (Jun 6, 2012)

this was taken last year


----------



## HeatherGavitt (Jun 8, 2012)

Honestly, I do not see a "long" back at all. I think she is well put together and in very good shape. She is very healthy looking and I think you should be proud to own such a beautiful girl!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

I actually like this mare a lot. I really don't see a long back. She is put together quite nicely. She is a rare Tb I would want to try get approved for WB breeding. Hehe. 

She looks very happy and healthy! Great job with her


----------



## sarah13 (Jun 6, 2012)

aww thanks! thats really nice of you to say! i have thought about grading for the british wb but dont know how to go about it xx


----------

